# Question on installing cabinet door hardware



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Boatnuts said:


> We are painting our kitchen cabinets. The doors currently have exposed reverse bevel hinges. I want to change over to hidden hinges.
> Do I install the hinges first on the inside of the cabinet doors and then onto the cabinet frame, or vice versa?
> 
> TIA!


 
As you partially stated: "....install the hinges first on the inside of the cabinet doors..."


----------



## Boatnuts (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. How do I then ensure the doors are all installed at an equal level?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Boatnuts said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. How do I then ensure the doors are all installed at an equal level?


Measure up and make reference marks on the cabinet side and the doors. Duplicate those reference makes for each door and each opening. Use those reference marks to install each door hinge in the same corresponding locations...


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

There are also jigs for this. If you are doing a bunch it may be worth the investment.
See
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=2&p=56293&cat=3,41241,55420
and
http://www.rockler.com/ecom7/findprod.cfm?&sku=5878
http://www.rockler.com/ecom7/findprod.cfm?&sku=5878
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10250

Also read this
http://www.rockler.com/faq/choosing_concealed_hinge.cfm

And, while you are at it, Rockler and LeeValley are the best mail order hardware sources around. Get their catalogs. Also, if you are a tool junkie get the LeeValley tool catalog.


----------

